# anxiety is taking over



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hi all.I've recently had colonoscopy which was fine. Couldn't have endoscopy due to anxiety..they had two attempts (even with sedation!) and i just couldn't tolerate it.....so i am to have barium x-rays (which i'm fine with). My symptoms are nausea 2-5 hours after meals and occassionally explosive diarrhoea after evening meal only. there is no food trigger which has been identified and some days i am fine and can eat what i like when i like. i am getting obsessed with my gallbladder.. i do get slight discomfort under my right ribs but its nothing major....my gastroenterologist hasn't even mentioned GB yet. i am terrified that it may be and that i might have to undergo ERCP.....i won't be able to do this due to my anxiety with endoscopy. i seem to be in a cycle of anxiety over all of this which is seriously affecting my health...i have lost over a stone in weight (mainly due to nausea)...i am beginning to think even my nausea could be caused by my anxiety! i feel like i am starting to lose my mind over these issues.I know i need to be rational over this but i am finding it increasingly difficult........please anybody just give me some advice.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One common technique is to journal. So set aside some time every day to write down all the worries and get them out of your head and onto paper (or typed out if you prefer that).Coupling that with a bit of telling yourself to hold off on the worrying thoughts until your scheduled journaling time can sometimes help.Here is a website with some other ideas. http://www.helpguide.org/mental/anxiety_self_help.htmIf you can't get the anxiety under control talk to your doctor. You may need a therapist to help with the techniques and you might need medication to get you over the rough patches.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there duck - I've seen you posting quite abit over on the General Discussion forum - but since I know virtually nowt about all the medical terminology you use - have never felt it would be useful to add anything.However, I can totally relate with out of control anxiety and if you've lost over a stone of weight - this needs addressing doesn't it. Are you sleeping OK? Probably not.I think you need a proper conversation with a sympathetic and proactive GP - obviously there are "chemical" remedies in the shape of anti-d's which aren't for everyone or talking therapies - but here in the UK these are notoriously difficult to access and again, aren't for everyone.Would it be the end of the world for you to at least try an anti-depressant. I'm on Mitrazapene - again, they are very ideosyncratic but by heck if it suits - you'll be eating for Yorkshire - thats my problem - an almost constant appetite but perhaps that might address your startling weight loss.I dunno - but I do think you need to try and address this anxiety - it can be very eroding very quickly.Good luckSue


----------



## CatUK (Dec 15, 2006)

Oh riddick you sound so much like me. I've had chronic nausea for 2 years now and it's all down to my anxiety as are my frequent trips to the loo, abdominal pains (lower and up at the top), fatigue etc. My Dr has diagnosed me with GAD because one of the main symptoms of that is nausea and also worrying about everything to an extreme when it wouldn't bother a "normal" person. You can read more about GAD here: http://www.nomorepanic.co.uk/NMPcms.php?nmppage=anxietyI really think you need to mention your anxiety to your Dr, I just yesterday started on some new meds to try and control my anxiety as I am just not coping at the moment (feel sick all the time, stomach always hurting, not sleeping to well even though I'm exhausted). I hope you feel much better soon


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

i am not generally an anxious person...but month after month of bad health is taking its toll. Using the internet doesn't help (except this site which is great and supportive)......i look at one site and my symptoms fit the bill for gallbladder, i look at another and its chronic idiopathic nausea! then another and it's all anxiety related.My symptoms started before the anxiety i know that much. Some days i am fine (but they are becoming less and less)....sometimes i have no nausea just a lack of appetite.....anxiety is related to eating and the fact it might bring the awful nausea on.today i ate breakfast and was fine...i also had a turkey salad sandwich for lunch and i was fine! Just no appetite at evening (my symptoms generally always come on during the evening......though last night i had a bowl of cereal straight before bed and i was ok.....my bowel movements today have been ok as well.I can drink fluids without any real issues and complan is no problem.....i think my GP thinks i'm going off my trolley! Tomorrow i am due dinner at my parents and i am dreading it. The gallbladder thing is driving me insane and i guess i won't put that to bed until i've had a HIDA scan and ultrasound.Thankyou all for your support. I have been given a sick note by my GP for a week.....my employers (the NHS!) have also been great so far. I did go in to work this morning but came straight home..my clothes are just hanging off me and i looked terrible. I am going to stay away from the internet for the next week and see if that helps me.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

FOR GOD'S SAKE STAY AWAY FROM THE INTERNET. I was terrible when I was mentally ill - reading and researching obsessively - it does no good at all - there are alot of scaremongering sites - you're on Mitrazapene aren't you - don't research it - I should be a zombie - but I'm working 3 days a week and managing a very full and busy life.Try and use your week off to recharge your batteries. If you can't be honest with your mum and dad - well who can you be. Phone ahead (you know what parentals are like - obsessive about planning meals) - say you are abit wrong side out and you need very bland food.Good luck - we're here when you need us.Sue


----------



## riddick (Dec 30, 2008)

Hii'm not on mitrazapene yet. i am going to stay away from the internet now for a week (incl this site)....i'm not going to look at anything to do with stomach problems at all. might even stop taking lansoprazole and metoclopromide,,,maybe this anxiety is a side effect.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2009)

I don't know what those are - anti-depressants????? I think you need to work closely with whoever is prescribing them, leastways, thats what I'd be doing.Well - if you aren't here - probably wise move to stay away from the net and give yourself a breather. You know where we are if needed.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi. I am suffering with IBS-D. Very Severe, Take immodium every day. I on the 9th of February had a breakdown, the doctors said it was depression and severe anxiety, to do with the ongoing IBS-D. i am on 15mg Mirtazapine, and am going to see mental health in a minuete to start cognitive behaviour therapy, this evening on up my meds to 30mg, and am preparing to feel worse again until they are in my system. I have to drive to the doctors and went on a test run yesterday as had not driven for 6 weeks, and had one big panic attack and felt real sick. I hope i will be ok today. Being up tight and stressed and anxious and suffering with IBS-D, I think i am going mad. Let you know how i got on when i come back from doctors, Here goes.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi there I'm sorry you are having a rough time - but what do you mean - on ONE day you had a breakdown - I'd have thought (having battled with chronic depression most of my adult life) that "having a breakdown" is an accumulation of weeks, maybe months of diminishing mental health??? Whatever - I am glad you have such quick access to CBT and hope it helps - I have heard very mixed reports of CBT so will be interested to hear how you go on.I'm a long-term user of Mitrazapene - and have been well on it for nearly 3 years. I take 30mg at night and apart from some unwanted weight-gain am symptom free - I do have the odd dark day but its all perfectly manageable. Be patient - particularly if you are upping the dose (why is that - were you not doing so well on 15mg????) - it usually takes about 6/8 weeks for you to start really seeing the benefits and there seem to be folk on these boards who switch from one anti-d to another with alarming frequency - you really do need to give them a proper chance to work.Good luck - let us know how you go on - watch driving and the like, particularly if you have just increased your dose - it can make you feel very drowsy in the early weeks.Sue


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi I am back from doctors and guess what, just going out of the door to go to docs and had to rush to loo, making me late. Got there, panicky a bit. Couldnt start CBT as there is a wait of 2 months but gave me the books to look at. Nervous breakdown came on gradually of the last 4 months. then bang it finaly hit me. Started on 15mg now going up to 30mg a day, the doctor put me up.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2009)

Well that doesn't sound like too bad a waiting time - when I was ill in the autumn of 2005/winter 2006 - the waiting list was 18 months. Good luck with your increased dose - just take things quietly while you wait for the side-effects to die down - though you may be lucky and have none.Sue


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

Hello,What is CBT and has anyone tried Ativan? I take that when I start feeling the tightness in my chest appear. Maybe part of this is anxiety, because the pill seems to help.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi leeballzCBT is cognitive behavioral therapy and we actually have a forum here on this site devoted to CBT and hypnotherapy. So, you might want to go check it out: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showforum=9. Ativan can be used as an anti-anxiety. It's also a sedative, anticulvultant and muscle relaxer. More info here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorazepam. I've never taken it, so, sorry I don't have any personal experience about it...Anxiety can cause chest pain/tightness, but the best way to know for sure is to see a dr. and get an official diagnosis...


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

Cherrie has explained it perfectly - but its not right readily accessible - certainly not in the UK and I'd say there are very, very mixed reports about its efficacy - it certainly isn't for everyone.You sound very anxious - I'm sorry, I've no idea what Ativan(?) is - is that an anti-depressant or summat, who has prescribed this. If you are repeatedly anxious - you should be seeking professional help and certainly some coping strategies. Have a read and research around the CBT part of these boards - you might find some helpful stuff there. Are you sleeping/eating OK - these are signs if something is amiss that you might be depressed?We're here if you need further assistance.BestSue (Manchester, UK)


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi again Leeballz Here's an article about a combination of meds and CBT and other treatments together: http://www2.macleans.ca/2008/11/06/the-brain-gut-connection/. Usually a combination of treatments works better than relying on just one. There's also a clinical study done on CBT, the link to which I can't find at this moment, but will post if I find it (*Edit*: found it: ../messageboards/ub...amp;o=&vc=1







)And also in the link to the forum that I've listed in the previous post, Hypnotherapy may also be a good option if you haven't tried already. Mike, the creator of the set of IBS-specific hypnotherapy CDs is from the UK, and his treatment CDs are also available here in North America. Many sufferers here on this site have found it very helpful, including those whose IBS is severe. And there's also good clinical research to back it up. That is, of course, assuming that your anxiety problem stems from having IBS.Hope you find good ways to manage that works well for you.


----------

